# BoI cold calling customers encouraging them to overpay trackers?



## Brendan Burgess (15 Mar 2014)

A friend of mine told me yesterday that she had received a call out of the blue from Bank of Ireland asking her if she had considered increasing the repayments on her mortgage "to take advantage of the low interest rate environment".  She did find the idea of reducing the term of her mortgage by 2 years attractive, but she was not in a position to overpay.

I wonder if she had spare income and agreed to increase the repayments, would she be able to reduce them again at a later stage? I assume not, and BoI might try to get her off her tracker.


----------



## emeralds (15 Mar 2014)

We have a low tracker with BofI. We have overpaid over the years and adjusted the payment back to the normal payment with no problem. Just email our mortgage advisor when we want to make an adjustment. No issues at all.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Mar 2014)

Hi emerald

Interesting. You should get it adjusted immediately to as low a level as possible in case you want to trade up at a later stage. 

Negative equity tracker - trade up now or wait?


----------



## emeralds (15 Mar 2014)

Luckily we are in our lifetime house and have no need or desire to move...


----------

